# Boar hunt with Ruhan



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Seems this is not the S.A. Archery Talk like two years ago, but here the pictures from our hunt for the uniterested readers.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thats fantastic Frank! It is a shame that he did not connect with a Boar. Nice pics!


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice pics, looks like a fun time. Did he get a bit scope bit on the nose there?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

@ Engeen,
Yes, it was a shame that he not saw a boar, but this is hunting in Germany, all animals are fee roaming.

@ AK145
Ruhan in now a member in the half moon club ( the rifle was a magnum:wink: )


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I got sent photo's shortly after the hunt from Ruan. I understand you had a great time together. One day, I will also visit, preferably when there is no snow. Nice hunting. :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> I got sent photo's shortly after the hunt from Ruan. I understand you had a great time together. One day, I will also visit, preferably when there is no snow. Nice hunting. :darkbeer:


Bossie, you, Heidi and the kids are every time welcome at my house. Our summer months, June, July, August is definitely the best time for a visit with hunting options.

Jou snotneus

Frank


----------

